# I hate skunks!



## Craig Snyder

Arrghhh.. Sadie our boxer cornered a skunk tonight. It hissed and turned to fire. I was trying to get to Sadie to keep her from being sprayed when Meadow came to her sister's aid like a little black and white tornado. One second the skunk was there, the next minute it was gone. She hit it at full speed on a dead run and hit it so hard and from the side she hardly got any spray on her. No way the skunk ever saw it coming. Two shakes of her head and one dead skunk later she dropped it in the neighbors yard about 50 Yds away. Smelled it a few seconds and came back. I've never saw a kill up that close and personal. Yes I picked it up and bagged it. Not a present my neighbors deserve. 

Both dogs got full baths tonight. Fortunately, being in SAR we had a skunk kit ready to go. I thought I was prepared. Please note... one skunk kit per dog per household. Not one kit per household! Fortunately wife made a quick pharmacy run for more peroxide. 

Sadie got hit by some, Meadow very little. Of course it could be that I can't smell anything anymore. Guess I'll find out in the morning. The whole neighborhood reeks. 

I really didn't need thus today. Did my SAR Tech I cert yesterday and was in the woods doing the night nav station till just after midnight. Was sore and stiff this morning and a four hour drive back home this morning. (I did pass BTW).

Craig


----------



## Joby Becker

I dated a girl for a while that had a boxer and a husky...both cornered the skunk, and the skunk sprayed the crap out of both of them.

She was is such a horror that her dogs were trying to kill another animal, the she (against my direct orders) made both fully skunked dogs go into the house.

BAD MOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Craig Snyder

Nope, mine were absolutely not allowed to go in the house! My only regret is that while I was bathing Meadow the skunks partner must have come looking for him/her. She sensed it nearby and she wanted to get that one too. Maybe I should of left her go and get it. Neighborhood could be cleared of them! Was already being bathed. Now I'll probably just be bathing her again some night soon. #-o

Craig


----------



## Jim Delbridge

Are you going to take the head in to check it for Rabies?

Jim


----------



## Craig Snyder

Hadn't planned on it. 

Both dogs have their shots. No signs of any bites on the dogs. When I bagged the skunk I didn't even really see any injuries to the skunk. I think she just hit it so fast and just snapped it's neck. Either then or when she shook the crap out of it. Didn't notice any blood. Obviously the skunk could be a carrier. But it didn't appear to be showing any obvious signs. Looked quite healthy when it was cornered by the boxer. I'm not sure the brain would show anything.

I'll call the vet in the AM and see what she suggests. Trash doesn't go out until Tuesday.

Craig


----------



## Joby Becker

My sisters neighbor, used to trap them, and then drop the trap into a garbage can full of water.. he really hated skunks.. had a whole extended family over there I guess, I was only visiting for a week, I saw him out with the can 3 times, and that was just me going to the store, or for a drive or whatever..


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I would lop of the head and throw in freezer just in case....Congrats on the SAR I test, BTW.


----------



## Bob Scott

What Nancy said!
Skunks have no incubation period. They can be carriers for months, even into years and never show signs.
The undamaged brain is needed to test for it. If it shows positive your dog still may require a booster.


----------



## Craig Snyder

The vet suggested to just come in and get a booster shot. 

If the brain tested positive that is all they would/could do anyway. And since Meadow had no scratches or bites from it, and she didn't draw any blood from the skunk and didn't play with it at all, her exposure was probably pretty low.

Craig


----------



## Craig Snyder

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Congrats on the SAR I test, BTW.


Thanks Nancy. It was fun!

Craig


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

I had a 10 dog team get a skunk while training and play ''pass the skunk'' - the first few dogs really got sprayed good and I got covered due to handling the dogs - my harnesses and eqpt also got it and the inside of my truck didn't smell all that great for a long time to to contact with me.... Skunks aren't my favourite beasts but I like them better than porcupines....


----------



## Craig Snyder

Fortunately we don't see many porcupines in my area. Mostly only in central and northern Pa. However they are reported as expanding their ranges and there is a movement to allow hunitng of them. Definitely none in the neighborhood! I'll take a good old opossum anyday.

Craig


----------



## Jim Delbridge

Just so people know, all that's necessary to pass rabies is saliva. When my wife was in vet school they had a horse that 12 students all examined on rotations. The vet had them float the teeth. The horse had rabies, so all the vet students and the doc had to get shots.
I've taken more than my share of heads down to the health department for the wife. I only had issues my first time when they got all pissey because I gave them the whole skunk. Seems the head doesn't smell nearly as bad. Oklahoma is having a bad year for rabies and west nile virus, so it never hurts to be careful.

Jim


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I had a 10 dog team get a skunk while training and play ''pass the skunk'' - the first few dogs really got sprayed good and I got covered due to handling the dogs - my harnesses and eqpt also got it and the inside of my truck didn't smell all that great for a long time to to contact with me.... Skunks aren't my favourite beasts but I like them better than porcupines....


OR POISON SNAKES! I sweated that BIG time in Costa Rica. The government estimates there are 2 bad asses every hectare which is approx. 2.2 acres.

I used to hunt for them every few day to keep them away from the house.

When I lived in the jungle it was really bad.


----------



## Bob Scott

The down side to skunks, snakes, porcupines, etc is that some dogs will start a vendetta and overlook anything else to hunt the suckers down that did that to them. I've seen more then one working earth dog have to be retired because of this. They would ignore every other type of quarry.

Jim,
Very interesting about the saliva only for testing. Thanks!


----------



## ann schnerre

Gracie-mae taught Ikon the joys of skunk-hunting: every spring (march) if i let them out together, i had 2 "skunked" dogs. i'll never forget Ike's first skunk--he came bailing up to me with the skunk "look what i did, mom!!!". ick. 

but the peroxide/baking soda/dawn dish soap wash really works!


----------



## Craig Snyder

ann schnerre said:


> but the peroxide/baking soda/dawn dish soap wash really works!


 
I can vouch for that! That's exactly what we used for this incident. The boxer still has a slight hint of skunk around her face as I wasn't as agressive as I should have been with the mixture on her face and around the eyes.

Craig


----------



## Chris Keister

My little female Malinios is the only dog I have ever seen that can kill skunks and not get sprayed. I don't know how she does it but she has killed 5 this year and not been sprayed once. 

I guess when they lift that tail she darts around and grabs them by the head. 

I used to live on a ranch. Soon as dusk hit they were out by the dozens. We had a pit x shep that was a straight skunk killer. He slept under the house and killed one under there almost every night. Out house ALWAYS smelled like skunk!


----------



## Joby Becker

Chris Keister said:


> My little female Malinios is the only dog I have ever seen that can kill skunks and not get sprayed. I don't know how she does it but she has killed 5 this year and not been sprayed once.
> 
> I guess when they lift that tail she darts around and grabs them by the head.
> 
> I used to live on a ranch. Soon as dusk hit they were out by the dozens. We had a pit x shep that was a straight skunk killer. He slept under the house and killed one under there almost every night. Out house ALWAYS smelled like skunk!


LOL...

the mal is part mongoose, did you not know that ..


----------



## David Frost

Roger, my foundling useless buddy, has a penchant for the black and white kitty with the fluffy tail. I certainly agree the peroxide, dawn, baking soda mixture is the best I've ever used. I usually do him twice, when he has an encounter and am able to bring him directly in the house afterward. Good stuff. Glad you dogs are ok.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre

is Roger still, ummm, hoarding the newspaper?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

This thread must have been a curse or it is skunk season or something...
Last night I heard the frenzied barking - and smelt a blast of skunk ..... :-o


----------



## David Frost

ann schnerre said:


> is Roger still, ummm, hoarding the newspaper?


Although on occasion, I still get more than one paper, Roger is doing much better about not hiding it. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Craig Snyder

Lynn Cheffins said:


> This thread must have been a curse or it is skunk season or something...
> Last night I heard the frenzied barking - and smelt a blast of skunk ..... :-o


 
Bwahahaha... yes... you found me out! A curse on all.. may you all experience the scent of skunk in your houses! If I must, everyone must!:twisted::twisted:

Craig


----------



## Gerald Dunn

Craig Snyder said:


> Bwahahaha... yes... you found me out! A curse on all.. may you all experience the scent of skunk in your houses! If I must, everyone must!:twisted::twisted:
> 
> Craig



well at least now we know how you feel :evil:


----------



## Joby Becker

Lynn Cheffins said:


> This thread must have been a curse or it is skunk season or something...
> Last night I heard the frenzied barking - and smelt a blast of skunk ..... :-o


My buddy just called me yesterday, he (after this thread started) now has a family of skunks roaming his property, looking to find a home under his back deck..


----------



## Craig Snyder

Glad I could help!


----------



## ann schnerre

David Frost said:


> Although on occasion, I still get more than one paper, Roger is doing much better about not hiding it. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


gotta love a fricking muttly hound-dog :-$ \\/


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

I think you all called them out. Suddenly they are all over the place where I live--mostly road kill. We've had a lot of 100+ days. Is it the heat or something?

T


----------



## Craig Snyder

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I think you all called them out. Suddenly they are all over the place where I live--mostly road kill. We've had a lot of 100+ days. Is it the heat or something?
> 
> T


I don't know. Maybe with the dryer days their normal food sources are drying up. I believe they primarily eat insects, grubs, and some veggies. With lack of rain they may be ranging farther for both food and water.

Craig


----------



## Joby Becker

Craig Snyder said:


> I don't know. Maybe with the dryer days their normal food sources are drying up. I believe they primarily eat insects, grubs, and some veggies. With lack of rain they may be ranging farther for both food and water.
> 
> Craig


Nice Try Craig.. we blame YOU!


----------



## Craig Snyder

Me? :-\"

You think I would use my powers for evil? 

Craig


----------



## Bob Scott

Skunks feed on grubs. Right now the grubs are either hatching out of very close to it. That is if they can get through this rock hard, bone dry dry ground. ](*,)


----------

